# SVS Rosenut.....Any closely matching speakers???



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm getting the PB13-ultra in rosenut.....and had planned on getting the scs LCR lineup. 

the wife said it would look nicer if they matched.....until she saw how much the MBS-01's cost. 

Anything in the SCS pricerange...(must be bookshelf size...no towers).....that closely resembles 
SVS's 'Rosenut' finish??

thanks guys. 
matt


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

anybody??

thanks. 
matt


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

There's the RC-Mini from Energy. They also make the RC-10 in rosenut but the price is back up there at $500 each.

http://www.energy-speakers.com/v2/products/product-page.php?id=315


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Mike P. said:


> There's the RC-Mini from Energy. They also make the RC-10 in rosenut but the price is back up there at $500 each.
> 
> http://www.energy-speakers.com/v2/products/product-page.php?id=315


Good find :T

I found this link http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...d=0665000FS10088987&catid=10552&test_cookie=1 ... it shows the price $249.99 each :yes:

I found this Axiom ... they have the Boston Cherry that it looks similar to Rosenut :huh:

I think it will be hard to try to match speaker color from different brands ... even if the have the same color name :yes:


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks for the help gang...i think she's just going to have to appreciate the black scs vibe.

thanks again
matt


----------



## Wright712 (Jul 30, 2008)

Have you checked out the rosewood speakers at av123?


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Please don't pick speakers based on their finish and unheard. You'll thank yourself later.


----------

